# I need saddle advice...



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Do to reasons beyond my control I am suddenly without a saddle that fits my horse. Being as it is the Christmas season and I have 3 children to buy for, by saddle budget is sadly lacking in funds. I'm looking for suggestions for a reasonably priced, plus size rider friendly, saddle for a 16 hand walking horse mare who doesn't seem to have received the memo that she's supposed to have a narrow build :?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are considering a 17 or 18" seat, the bars will be longer, possibly too long.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

I had mentioned my western saddle in passing on the other forum. I have a 17 inch Fabtron. I would recommend that brand to anyone looking for a less expensive option for a western saddle. Fabtron's are half leather and half synthetic (all of the ones I've seen at least). My barn owner has a few she uses on a few of her horses for trail rides, and a friend of mine just bought their endurance saddle. They have some different styles and tree sizes. Mine is their Lady Flex Trail Saddle (full quarter horse flex bars with a seat made in mind for a female rider).


----------

